# Teichsauger



## holger_nicki (13. Dez. 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen...

Ich hatte schon mal in einem anderen Thread gefragt, ob sich jemand mit Teichsaugern auskennt. War an der falshen Ecke plaziert und somit gab es natürlich nicht viele Antworten. Nun also zu meiner Frage:
Mein Teich ist ca 3,0 Meter tief und ich finde nur Teichsauger die bis 2,3 Meter angegeben sind. Kennt jemand einen der bei 3,0 Meter noch gut funktioniert?

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## karsten. (13. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichsauger*

hallo

ist es nicht so , dass man nur das Saugrohr verlängern muss ?
Die Reibungsverluste sind zu vernachlässigen
und die Saugleistung rechnet sich doch erst 
über der Wasseroberfläche  

 oder ?

Meinem Sauger wär´s egal wie lang das Saugrohr IM Teich steckt


mfG


----------



## Elfriede (13. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichsauger*

Hallo Holger,

Karsten hat Recht, mit einem verlängerten Saugrohr funktioniert auch  mein Sauger sehr gut. Zwar ist mein Teich nur 2,20m tief, aber mit dem  3m Saugrohr kann ich vom Teichrand fast die Teichmitte erreichen. 
Zuerst habe ich es mit mehreren 1m langen Steckelementen probiert doch damit keine ausreichende Führungs-Stabilität erreicht, deshalb habe ich ein 3m langes Nirosta- Rohr, passend für den Sauger anfertigen lassen und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## holger_nicki (14. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichsauger*

Danke, das hilft mir schon sehr weiter... Kann mir da jemand ein Gerät empfehlen? 

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Elfriede (14. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichsauger*

Also ich bin mit dem USS 3000 sehr zufrieden. Die maximale Förderhöhe beträgt 12 m, die Ansaughöhe max. 6,50 m, die mögliche Korngröße 15mm und es gibt Verlängerungen für Saug-und Druckschlauch serienmäßig.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## holger_nicki (16. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichsauger*

Hallo Elfriede,

den habe ich jetzt bei einem Internet Auktionshaus gefunden... aber die schreiben dort 1,5m Meter Saugrohr dabei und als zubehör gibt es maximal 2x 0,5m Verlängerung... macht : 2,5m somit mindesten mit Winkel und ein Stück weg vom Rand 1,5 - 2m zu wenig. Kann ich da uch mehr Verlängerungen zusammenstecken oder geht das bei diesem Gerät nicht?
Warum werden da Ersatzmembranen beim Kauf schon mitgeliefert? Gehen die so oft kaputt? Was kosten die? 
Ansonsten macht das Gerät einen sehr professionellen Eindruck.

Was soll ich nun tun? Würd doch so gern nochmal saugen befor es friert 

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Elfriede (16. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichsauger*

Halllo Holger,

ich bin gerade am Verreisen und kann Dir deshalb nur eine kurze Antwort in Eile geben. 
Anfangs habe ich auch probiert mehrere Verlängerungen zusammenzustecken, aber, wie bereits berichtet, war damit keine ausreichende Führungs-Stabilität gegeben, deshalb habe ich mir vom Schlosser ein 3 Meter- Rohr anpassen lassen und verwende die originalen Verlängerungen nur in den flachen Bereichen. Unter www.tara-teich-garten.de findest Du den USS 3000 mit passendem Sonderzubehör. 

Ich habe den Sauger sicher schon an die fünf Jahre und musste die Membrane noch nie austauschen. Wie gesagt, bin ich mit dem Sauger sehr zufrieden, Erfahrung mit anderen Saugern habe ich allerdings nicht und damit auch keinen Vergleich.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## jezo50 (19. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichsauger*

Hallo Hoger,
ich habe die Beiträge eingehend gelesen. Da ich im letzten Herbst ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Teichsauger war, habe ich einiges ausprobiert. Es gibt eine vielzahl von Möglichkeiten. Ich für meinen Teil denke es kommt zum einen auf die zu bearbeitende Fläche an und wie viel Zeit ich dafür aufwenden kann, möchte oder muß. Der USS 3000 ist sehr gut, war aber für mich zu langsam. Ich habe mich für einen Hochdruckreiniger mit Injetordüse entschieden. Die Firma Kränzle bietet zwei Varianten an. Die runde Klocke (Edelstahl), läst sich aus KG-Rohr auch selbst herstellen und kann so auf die erforderliche länge gefertigt werden. Wichtig ist, dass darauf geachtet wird, dass auf den Enden der Rohre, eine Seite das Gewinde und auf der anderen Seite der Überwurf für das Gewinde angebracht wird.  
Die Kosten für den Sauger gelaufen sich bei ca. 4m auf etwa 90, -- € + Schlauch und Hochdruchreiniger. 
Der Hochdruckreiniger sollte zwischen 120 und 160 bar leisten. 
Dieser Art der Sauger findet auch Anwendung in der Rohrreinigung und saugen Schächte über 3,0 m tiefe leer.

Mit reundlichen Grüßen klaus jezo


----------

